# Planting my first 125g Tank



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Im saving up to buy the proper lighting for my 125g tank currently. Im shooting for 1.7wpg when Im finished, I will not be using C02...yet. I may end up adding some flourite substrate but that depends on how I decide to aquascape things. My main question is that Im not sure what the names are of some good beginner plants to start with.

I've found this really nice site that sells all types of aquatic plants but just by looking at there name I cant tell which ones I should use. I would like a full looking tank, with some grassy areas, but also some taller plants and maybe even a few that float. If any of you get bored and have time could you write down a few names from this site of plants that you would suggest. Thank guys, any help will be much appreciated. Im not lazy but with work and coaching baseball this time of year its hard to find much free time.









Here's the site http://sweetaquatics.com


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet aquatics is a good place. I live down the road from them and they have anything you want. If they dont have it, they can get it. I can vouch for them, I almost have two tanks of their plants.

Hygrophila Difformis (Water Wisteria) is going to be an easy grower. Not sure if you can kill the stuff.

For taller plants you could go with any Vals, and for shorter plants you can go with Sagittaria Subulata (Dwarf).

You could tell them what you are thinking about and ask them if they could set up a show tank so you can see what it would look like with everything together.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

LOL







, its funny that you were the first one to reply because I actually found there website via your sig....lol. Yeah I'll give them a shot any other easy growing plants. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I havnt got anything from these guys but I hear good things. Take a look they have pics with the names so at least you know what your getting. I hear they tend to give you more than you buy too. http://www.aquariumplants.com
I have a 125 gallon tank 6x2x17" I run two 4' shop lights, ya shop lights, with 4x40watt g&e aquarium/plant bulbs. Play sand as substrate and have been havn good luck so far. I use iron tablets for the swords and dose with flourish comprehensive. No Co2. I'll never do fake plants again after growing real ones. The fish like the mbetter it seems to. They will actually hide in the clumps when before they would be near them but not cover themselves. GL with the setup.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

You can also try this site http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide.php it is very user friendly and helped me out alot to plant my 125g.


----------

